# "user info +" offset



## EvilDragon (Jul 12, 2015)

Don't know why this is happening, but for my avatar box this is offset. I didn't notice it in anyone else's box...






Happens on both Firefox and Chrome.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 12, 2015)

Ah, here's another one, for another user:


----------



## Carles (Jul 12, 2015)

I see it also in my avatar box.
I've just logged in to write this post and I see yours in the right place now (it was wrong just 3 seconds ago).


----------



## Carles (Jul 12, 2015)

Logged out and your avatar box is looking wrong again (really weird).
My own box looks wrong in both cases, logged in or logged out.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 13, 2015)

Your box looks fine over here


----------



## Guffy (Jul 13, 2015)

All of your boxes looks damn fine over here 

Edit: Except my own! :(

Could it have something to do with the "contact" button?
You obviously can't contact yourself, so it's gone from your own window.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jul 13, 2015)

EvilDragon's profile pic looks a bit evil. That does not change when I log into the forum.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 13, 2015)

This is not about the avatar itself though


----------



## mducharme (Jul 13, 2015)

The "User Info +" is getting thrown off by the "Contact" button, as others have guessed. The positioning of "User Info +" is hard set to a certain number of pixels below the profile picture. If the contact button is missing, the "User Info +" is therefore too low. It therefore will appear in the wrong place for you (since you can't contact yourself) and also will appear in the wrong place if you aren't logged into the forums. I let Andre know about this about a week ago.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jul 14, 2015)

EvilDragon said:


> This is not about the avatar itself though


True.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Jul 14, 2015)

Hey @creativeforge: When fixing this, please consider an option that doesn't rely on text rendered as an image. Besides being bad practice, it looks very blurry on retina screens - much more so than the other pictures that are more graphic in nature. If you're interested, I have a neat bit of compact html/css that looks almost exactly like whats there now, just as html text with all the lovely crispiness and responsiveness that brings


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 14, 2015)

Getting a couple icon boxes no one else seems to have on mine.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 14, 2015)

Sorry everyone, the CONTACT button is cramping the user info box style. I'm looking into this and will have a fix soon. Sorry, that doesn't look too good AT ALL. 

Andre


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 14, 2015)

aesthete said:


> Getting a couple icon boxes no one else seems to have on mine.



No more!


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 14, 2015)

OK, I've changed a few things and settings. Let me know if it's better now?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 14, 2015)

Still iffy on my box... :(


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 14, 2015)

Screenshot?

This is what I see:


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 14, 2015)

The same as in post #1  (Yes I cleared browser cache!)


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 14, 2015)

Look at my post before I added a screenshot from what I see. Remember the CONTACT button makes a change. I'll look at this later on. Sorry!


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 14, 2015)

Right, so it shows ok for others but not for myself. The user in post #2 still looks like that even with your latest change, though.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 14, 2015)

same as E.D. here


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes, it needs adjusting to the CONTACT button which steals some real estate. Thanks guys this is really helpful!


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 16, 2015)

Looks good now here Andre!


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 16, 2015)

Yep, all good now!


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jul 16, 2015)

The new green triangle makes us all look even more professional!  Love it!


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks guys! Couldn't have done it without your feedback...


----------

